# A mercy removal



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow, quite a hive! Sounds like the house was well built, too bad they're tearing it down.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Holey Schmoley!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have never seen one that big ever, not even close. Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

...and thanks for saving those bees!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Too bad the house couldn't be saved. Nice photo expo.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I don't think I have ever seen one that big....an they say things are bigger in Texas .


----------

